# Ex-police Vehicles?



## 9c1Caprice (Jun 26, 2009)

What's up guys and gals? I'll start off by saying that I am NOT an officer of the law. But if it counts for anything, my Stepfather is. Anywho, I was wondering what the departments do with the old cruisers? In particular, 91-96 Chevy Caprice(9c1 package). I know, ancient. But I love them! Do any departments have them just rotting away "outback" or are there any MA departments that still run these? I know most run the p71 Crown Vics, or the Chargers(which look AWESOME!). 

Its in the WTB/FS section because if you know of a department that has one no longer in service, what could I do to purchase it!? Do the towns typically just send the old Cruisers out to auction? Thanks for reading...


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

whacker alert!


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

Try [email protected]


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Looking for one with lights and a radio while you're at it? 



9c1Caprice said:


> What's up guys and gals? I'll start off by saying that I am NOT an officer of the law. But if it counts for anything, my Stepfather is. Anywho, I was wondering what the departments do with the old cruisers? In particular, 91-96 Chevy Caprice(9c1 package). I know, ancient. But I love them! Do any departments have them just rotting away "outback" or are there any MA departments that still run these? I know most run the p71 Crown Vics, or the Chargers(which look AWESOME!).
> 
> Its in the WTB/FS section because if you know of a department that has one no longer in service, what could I do to purchase it!? Do the towns typically just send the old Cruisers out to auction? Thanks for reading...


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

9c1Caprice said:


> What's up guys and gals? I'll start off by saying that I am NOT an officer of the law. But if it counts for anything, my Stepfather is. *Anywho*, I was wondering what the departments do with the old cruisers? In particular, 91-96 Chevy Caprice(9c1 package). I know, ancient. But I love them! Do any departments have them just rotting away "outback" or are there any MA departments that still run these? I know most run the p71 Crown Vics, or the Chargers(which look AWESOME!).
> 
> Its in the WTB/FS section because if you know of a department that has one no longer in service, what could I do to purchase it!? Do the towns typically just send the old Cruisers out to auction? Thanks for reading...


Anywho?

Are you serious?

By the way, I have been driving a Cro. Vic at my job for 12 years, WTF is "p71"?

Do you have all your lights picked out for this Caprice you are trying to buy?

My suggestion, ask your stepdad what we would do to you if we caught you driving one of those all outfitted with pretty Christmas lights.

*Also, I suggest you take the test bellow*

Whacker/Wannabe Test on Policeposers.com


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Do you honestly believe that any department in their right mind is going to have a car (even sitting in the boneyard for spare parts) that has no commonality with the current fleet of vehicles and is 13 years old?

Hell no. You won't find one in MA... I did see one doing traffic enforcement somewhere on I-80 in Ohio last March. Drive through there really fast, and you may see it...


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

Dude..... you _really_ want a used PD caprice? Think of all the trash thats been in those back seats, and all the old smelly piss, puke, shit, diseases and god knows what else.


----------



## rabidjade (Mar 29, 2007)

The user name and going on about how "awesome" cop cars are only points to one thing.


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

If you want a Caprice, you're going to have to get one from the police departments that are too cheap to use Crown Vic's for their patrol fleet (think Balto PD).


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

263FPD said:


> By the way, I have been driving a Cro. Vic at my job for 12 years, WTF is "p71"?


P71 is the Ford build code for the Police Interceptor package.

That being said, anyone besides a taxi or security company that buys an old cruiser, especially a city vehicle, needs to have their head examined.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

In addition to the back seat think of all the idling the engine has done over it's lifespan. Not to mention curb shots, potholes, non drivers and general abuse the whole car has endured. Unless you're looking to spend thousands of dollars restoring it, I'd get that idea out of your head.

Besides, everyone knows the only great cruiser was a '69 Polara.


----------



## 9c1Caprice (Jun 26, 2009)

No no no you have me all wrong here! Maybe you guys aren't into cars? The 94-96 9c1 Caprice is the same as an Impala SS except for springs, wheels, grille and interior. So why spend 8-13k On an Impala SS when you can get a Caprice for pennies compared to that, have the SAME power, but more of that "sleeper" look.

Not a whacker! And yes I know the term, my stepfather explained it to me years ago.. No lolipop lights or wig wags for this one, just a cruiser. Also, whoever made the comment about me saying the Chargers are "awesome", maybe you havent driven in one? Or seen the MA state painted up ones? They do look bad A compared to the Vic's....


----------



## DNorth (Jun 6, 2008)

So it is a total, sheer and utter coincidence, that you happened to post this on a law enforcement forum? If you are such a car nut, why not discuss this on an automotive forum? 

Let me ask you something...if you were building an addition onto your home, do you go shopping for a "sleeper" toilet, (y'know, one of them fancy ones that looks timid in any middle-class home) mid-90s vintage, not too badly used, but nonetheless used and subjected to who-knows-what germs and bodily fluids? Or do you buy a nice, new one? Think of it that way.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

9c1Caprice said:


> So why spend 8-13k On an Impala SS when you can get a Caprice for pennies compared to that, have the SAME power, but more of that "sleeper" look.


Because the Impala probably didn't have the shit kicked out of it during a hard police career?

Trust me....if you had any idea what a working police cruiser goes through during its brief active life span, you'd want no part of owning one afterwards, unless you have some sort of mental defect.


----------



## rabidjade (Mar 29, 2007)

9c1Caprice said:


> No no no you have me all wrong here! Maybe you guys aren't into cars? The 94-96 9c1 Caprice is the same as an Impala SS except for springs, wheels, grille and interior. So why spend 8-13k On an Impala SS when you can get a Caprice for pennies compared to that, have the SAME power, but more of that "sleeper" look.
> 
> Not a whacker! And yes I know the term, my stepfather explained it to me years ago.. No lolipop lights or wig wags for this one, just a cruiser. Also, whoever made the comment about me saying the Chargers are "awesome", maybe you havent driven in one? Or seen the MA state painted up ones? They do look bad A compared to the Vic's....


Every time you post you are digging yourself deeper. What I find most funny about types like you is they claim to want a "cruiser" or otherwise a cop car to mod and work on to be some type of hot rod. Usually we hear the excuse of "what other car can you get that is V8 and RWD?" In reality there are a few "non-cop" models that have big engines and are RWD that we never hear about from the same types who exclusively drool at retired police cruisers. These are usually the same types who add back the "copish looking" goodies claiming they are used for other purposes.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Look if you are really into the 9C1 style go for an Impala SS on Ebay. You don't want and old cruiser. If you do want one then you have issues.


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

Delta784 said:


> Because the Impala probably didn't have the shit kicked out of it during a hard police career?
> 
> Trust me....if you had any idea what a working police cruiser goes through during its _brief active life span_, you'd want no part of owning one afterwards, unless you have some sort of mental defect.


How brief are we talking? Five years? Eight?


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Hawk19 said:


> How brief are we talking? Five years? Eight?


I don't know about your place, but after 2 years at mine the car is pretty well spent.


----------



## CLOWN PATROL (May 25, 2009)

Why would you want such a piece of shit car?
Thats like asking if anyone knew where they could get a '75 AMC pacer.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

If you want something similar to the Impala go with the Caprice SS. It would not have been used as a cruiser and is essentially the same as the Impala without the cost. I am sure that there is a Impala forum. Maybe you should direct your inquiry to that?


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

CLOWN PATROL said:


> Why would you want such a piece of shit car?
> Thats like asking if anyone knew where they could get a '75 AMC pacer.


Hey, if it's good enough for Garth and Wayne.......


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2009)

Hawk19 said:


> How brief are we talking? Five years? Eight?


Depends....a city department, three or four years is about the limit.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

CJIS said:


> Look if you are really into the 9C1 style go for an Impala SS on Ebay. You don't want and old cruiser. If you do want one then you have issues.


+1 getting an old cruiser is like marrying a hooker


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Allready been chewed gum, used worn out shoes. 

Buying a car that has been run 24/7/365 and have many drivers. Not to mention the scumbags who get thrown in the back.

Mechanically those cars are worn out. Garbage. Its like buying a used garbage can!

Whats the point!


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Delta784 said:


> That being said, anyone besides a taxi or security company that buys an old cruiser, especially a city vehicle, needs to have their head examined.


I've always found it ironic that I would NEVER want anyone in my family ride in the back of a used cruiser in the event someone I know bought one, though taxi companies make people pay for the priviledge numerous times daily.

Also, if you want the used CVPI so you can look cool, you'll be "looking cool" by driving the speed limit everywhere you go as every person in front of you thinks you're a cop...unless that's what you want, but then of course, you confirm the whacker assumption.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

yea a real beligerant jack-off! like i've said in the past, DON'T ARGUE! just accept your ass pounding for your violation and MOVE ON WITH YOUR LIFE. You are a tool, accept responsibility for being a tool! 

To Quote the Eagles:

"Turn on the tube and what do I see, a whole lotta people crying 'don't blame me'. They point their crooked little fingers at everybody else, spend all their time feeling sorry for themselves. A victim of this, a victim of that, You're momma's too thin and you're daddy's too fat. GET OVER IT!"....

And yes, people like that i would love to "find your inner child and kick it's little ass!"

That's my quote for the week.. 

I don't know what's worst, being a whacker or being a TOOL?


----------



## TPD Lt. (May 12, 2009)

CVPI are popular with kids because they are cheap and alot of kids feel cool driving an ex police vehicle. My son got his license in March 2008, he bought an 04 CVPI with 75k miles on it, only cost him $5,000, it was owned by a trooper that retired, he drove the car until October, he sold it for almost $7,000. He loved the power the car had and the way it drove but he hated driving it, he said everywhere he went people would look at him. But he had no problems with it. Alot of these cars are bought by people that do not have alot of money and what is cheaper than a CVPI with 120k miles on it? Its the few stupid kids that put the lights in it and try and act cool. Not everyone that buys a retired cruiser is a whacker.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2009)

When I think back to some of the crap we did on the midnight shift to amuse ourselves, I have to laugh when I think that someone actually paid money for those cruisers when we were done with them.

Details to be revealed in my post-retirement book.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

TPD Lt. said:


> CVPI are popular with kids because they are cheap and alot of kids feel cool driving an ex police vehicle. My son got his license in March 2008, he bought an 04 CVPI with 75k miles on it, only cost him $5,000, it was owned by a trooper that retired, he drove the car until October, he sold it for almost $7,000. He loved the power the car had and the way it drove but he hated driving it, he said everywhere he went people would look at him. But he had no problems with it. Alot of these cars are bought by people that do not have alot of money and *what is cheaper than a CVPI with 120k miles on it?* Its the few stupid kids that put the lights in it and try and act cool. Not everyone that buys a retired cruiser is a whacker.


A Brand New Indica?


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> When I think back to some of the crap we did on the midnight shift to amuse ourselves, I have to laugh when I think that someone actually paid money for those cruisers when we were done with them.
> 
> Details to be revealed in my post-retirement book.


I can only imagine, considering some of the stories I've heard from old timers regarding the pre-GPS days.


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> When I think back to some of the crap we did on the midnight shift to amuse ourselves, I have to laugh when I think that someone actually paid money for those cruisers when we were done with them.
> 
> Details to be revealed in my post-retirement book.


During one of the rainstorms last year we had one guy try to drive through 3 feet of flood water. He got stuck and the car flooded, the engine was toast and the interior had a moldy-mildew smell in it. We turned it in a few months back I can't imagine the poor sucker that gets that pos.


----------



## CLOWN PATROL (May 25, 2009)

TPD Lt. said:


> CVPI are popular with kids because they are cheap and alot of kids feel cool driving an ex police vehicle. My son got his license in March 2008, he bought an 04 CVPI with 75k miles on it, only cost him $5,000, it was owned by a trooper that retired, he drove the car until October, he sold it for almost $7,000. He loved the power the car had and the way it drove but he hated driving it, he said everywhere he went people would look at him. But he had no problems with it. Alot of these cars are bought by people that do not have alot of money and what is cheaper than a CVPI with 120k miles on it? Its the few stupid kids that put the lights in it and try and act cool. Not everyone that buys a retired cruiser is a whacker.


Your kid's a whacker


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

LawMan3 said:


> CLOWN...Just because the kid bought an old CVPI does NOT make him a whacker. The kid found a car that he could afford and bought it. Whackers are jagoffs that install all kinds of lights and antennas on their car. I'm sure 263 wouldn't tolerate any kind of whacker-esque behavior. So don't go jumping off a bridge until you know for sure the bungee cord is secured.


Thanks bro, but I don't think he was talking about my kid. Though I have been trying to teach my 4 and 1 year olds how to jack a ride


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

I *never * hot rodded any of my cruisers, up to and including smoking the rear hoops, drifting corners Jim Rockford style to a hot call, curb jumping in a pursuit, brakes faded due to intense heat from panic stops, laying down over 300 feet of skid marks (pre-ABS days), engines running 4 quarts low from the previous shift failing to check, various hard, barely movable objects, windows down during rainstorms, windows down during refueling and the fuckin' pump stuck on shooting petrol into the interior. None of those things ever happened, and for those reasons and more, I'd never buy a used cruiser. My only exception would be a '67 Ford Custom with a 428 CJ. I'd handle that one.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2009)

Johnny Law said:


> I *never *hot rodded any of my cruisers, up to and including smoking the rear hoops, drifting corners Jim Rockford style to a hot call, curb jumping in a pursuit, brakes faded due to intense heat from panic stops, laying down over 300 feet of skid marks (pre-ABS days), engines running 4 quarts low from the previous shift failing to check, various hard, barely movable objects, windows down during rainstorms, windows down during refueling and the fuckin' pump stuck on shooting petrol into the interior. None of those things ever happened, and for those reasons and more, I'd never buy a used cruiser. My only exception would be a '67 Ford Custom with a 428 CJ. I'd handle that one.


I hear ya....I've *never* had drag races with other cops, engaged in competitions to see who could get a cruiser airborne the furthest, put pepper spray in the ventilation system, or anything else that might make an automobile undesireable to be purchased afterwards.


----------



## Sgt.Joe Friday (May 7, 2009)

I know of a dude that bought an old used up Checker cab.

What a piece of crap. It got him and his frat. bros around while in college.


----------



## rscalzo (Sep 16, 2005)

We couldn't give ours away.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

One of those movies you cant get enough of DD...


----------



## rscalzo (Sep 16, 2005)

> *'75 AMC pacer*


Wow, my dream car. You know where I could get one? :alcoholi:


----------



## TPD Lt. (May 12, 2009)

I know what I did when I was younger to the cars to, but before we bought the car I contacted MSP about the car the guy that had it had it since new and he retired. Im not even close to retiring and I take care of my car, I have to drive it everyday 25 miles into Boston and back I dont want to be driving a piece of shit. I wouldnt want want to buy an ex cruiser but im also not 16 with a job that pays $8.50 an hour. He bought a decent car in decent condition cheep.



Delta784 said:


> When I think back to some of the crap we did on the midnight shift to amuse ourselves, I have to laugh when I think that someone actually paid money for those cruisers when we were done with them.
> 
> Details to be revealed in my post-retirement book.


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

A 9c1 caprice is going to be in your local dump by now. Or some hill billy's backyard. Why dont you try b-body forums if your looking or a caprice? Or the wantad or craigslist? I would say that if you were looking for one about 10 years ago you could find one in decent shape but unless you own an impala lt-1 now dont bother picking up a junked out caprice. 


Just as an FYI most departments dont have an active fleet junkyard in the back of their station. Most departments either send their used cruisers to a state auction to be used as taxi's or junk them out and recycle them.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Johnny Law said:


> I *never * hot rodded any of my cruisers, up to and including smoking the rear hoops, drifting corners Jim Rockford style to a hot call, curb jumping in a pursuit, brakes faded due to intense heat from panic stops, laying down over 300 feet of skid marks (pre-ABS days), engines running 4 quarts low from the previous shift failing to check, various hard, barely movable objects, windows down during rainstorms, windows down during refueling and the fuckin' pump stuck on shooting petrol into the interior. None of those things ever happened, and for those reasons and more, I'd never buy a used cruiser. My only exception would be a '67 Ford Custom with a 428 CJ. I'd handle that one.


Would you handle a banana in your tailpipe?


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

frank said:


> Would you handle a banana in your tailpipe?


That's a little personal frank! My tailpipe is *exit* only!


----------

